# SGI for Thanksgiving



## FishEd927 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm heading down to SGI for thanksgiving and bringing down a johnboat with a 15 hp outboard.  I've only fished the bay once and it was for triple tail.  Any reports or tips for trout and redfish would be appreciated.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Nov 21, 2016)

I would probably try putting in at the State park and fishing the grass and oyster bars there even if the wind is up there is some protected waters you can fish in a small boat. Good luck!


----------



## WalkerStalker (Nov 22, 2016)

A group of my friends are down there all month and it has really turned on this week. They have been limiting out on trout.  They have been focusing around the bulkhead out from the bridge to St. George.  Look for a Dodge truck with a Sign-Rite, Inc wrap.  Ask for David or Brian for some tips or fishing reports.  You'll likely find them at the boat ramp at the SGI bridge.


----------

